# New Name for our RV Club



## Sherri Rice (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Our RV group is looking for a new name.  We are currently called the 6 states Southwinders (Southwinders for short).  It started out as a club for those who owned Southwinders, but that rule doesn't hold anymore, and we basically have every kind of coach.  (No 5th wheels and don't know why.)

Can you help us out?  We've had some suggestions, but not any that are fun or cool - except "Windbreakers."  (Don't think we can use that though.)   :disapprove:   We are mostly retired, ages 50 to 70+, married couples.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.  I'll let you know what we end up with.

Happy New Year Everyone!
Sherri Rice


----------



## rv wizard (Jan 15, 2003)

New Name for our RV Club

If you give us some of the suggestions you have come up with we might have a better idea as to hobbies, intrests, and personallities you guys have, that would help in finding a name for your group.


----------



## Sherri Rice (Jan 22, 2003)

New Name for our RV Club

Well, as I said, we are mostly retired, married couples, ages 50 to 70.  We mostly live in Texas, with other members from Arkansas, Oklahoma, and Louisiana.  The guys play golf, and the girls shop.  We play cards - and eat.   

As for names already suggested:
"Happy Travelers"   :dead: 
"Happy Wanderers"    
"Sunshine Gang"
"Sunshine Travelers"
"Wind Travelers"    :disapprove: 

We're open to any and all suggestions - Thanks!


----------



## lookn-ahead (Jan 25, 2003)

New Name for our RV Club

"Not Quite Over the Hill Gang"   No offense intended, I are one!!!!   :laugh:


----------

